
Working Nimo Tube (2017) [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmWg7CtN0Ac
======
MrRadar
Fran has a lot of great content. Be sure to check out her videos on other rare
displays like the IEE BINA-VIEW[1] or ONE-PLANE[2]. While looking for those
videos I also found this one[3] where she browses through a catalog of display
components from the early 1970s which features those and a lot of other
display technologies that have mostly died off (since LED, LCD, and OLED are
good enough for almost every use-case).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFV4AOjrdO0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFV4AOjrdO0)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TD_MhPpZKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TD_MhPpZKg)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQuEq5AO82Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQuEq5AO82Q)

------
turbonoobie
It had to be Frans video! Great watch.

